# Anyone on here take any Berklee Online courses?



## davidnaroth (Dec 15, 2021)

I've been wanting to do more structured learning, specifically in arranging, orchestration, and Berklee Online seems like a good place. Some of the courses seem great but require a Bachelors, wondering if theres a way around this as I've worked as a composer for some cool stuff maybe I can get around it? I looked at the pre-reqs for one of the Bachelor-needing courses and I basically have it just not in a paper form that hangs on my wall. 

Anyways, my original question! If anyones taken any of the courses, did you feel like it was worth it? It seems fairly affordable.


----------



## RSK (Dec 15, 2021)

I took Orchestration 1 and learned a lot. No bachelor's degree required for that one, but I did have to prove that I could use a DAW and a sampler.


----------



## KEM (Dec 15, 2021)

I consider taking them all the time, but I’m not totally convinced it’s even necessary, I’m torn honestly


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 16, 2021)

So having a few friends who have done Berklee Online and having attended Berklee in Boston, I can tell you that as far as material, the Online courses for the most part pull from the same curriculum, and are taught by some of the same professors (some different). For purely learning and furthering your technical understanding of certain topics, its a very good value and a lot of my friends who have gone that route feel they have gotten a good value for that reason. I haven’t heard of requiring a Bachelors for certain courses myself, but I haven’t looked too far into it - perhaps some do require it. But as with anything Berklee, the rules aren’t always so black and white - I am sure if you called and explained your situation they could make an exception. 

Berklee’s curriculum is top notch and helped me tremendously, a lot of complex topics have become second nature to me and I frequently revisit my course materials for refreshers. 

Obviously there is a big aspect of attending Berklee in person you miss out on which is why I still think attending Berklee itself was also worth it (atleast in my position, and luckily having done so before all the pandemic learning craziness) but if you are purely looking for learning and expanding upon specific material Berklee Online is a great value! You can also find some Berklee textbook resources online, but I do think the value of following along with a course and having an instructor along the way is very helpful. There are certain topics that can be very confusing and not stick right away reading from a textbook, that a good instructor can demonstrate better. Some of my best professors were in the Harmony and Ear Training departments!


----------



## davidnaroth (Dec 16, 2021)

SyMTiK said:


> So having a few friends who have done Berklee Online and having attended Berklee in Boston, I can tell you that as far as material, the Online courses for the most part pull from the same curriculum, and are taught by some of the same professors (some different). For purely learning and furthering your technical understanding of certain topics, its a very good value and a lot of my friends who have gone that route feel they have gotten a good value for that reason. I haven’t heard of requiring a Bachelors for certain courses myself, but I haven’t looked too far into it - perhaps some do require it. But as with anything Berklee, the rules aren’t always so black and white - I am sure if you called and explained your situation they could make an exception.
> 
> Berklee’s curriculum is top notch and helped me tremendously, a lot of complex topics have become second nature to me and I frequently revisit my course materials for refreshers.
> 
> Obviously there is a big aspect of attending Berklee in person you miss out on which is why I still think attending Berklee itself was also worth it (atleast in my position, and luckily having done so before all the pandemic learning craziness) but if you are purely looking for learning and expanding upon specific material Berklee Online is a great value! You can also find some Berklee textbook resources online, but I do think the value of following along with a course and having an instructor along the way is very helpful. There are certain topics that can be very confusing and not stick right away reading from a textbook, that a good instructor can demonstrate better. Some of my best professors were in the Harmony and Ear Training departments!


Thanks so much for sharing! Yeah all purely learning and improving is what Im after. I've been on the fence about it same as @KEM for years but never went for it, If Im thinking about something for so long maybe thats a sign I need to just do it haha.


----------



## KEM (Dec 16, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Yeah all purely learning and improving is what Im after. I've been on the fence about it same as @KEM for years but never went for it, If Im thinking about something for so long maybe thats a sign I need to just do it haha.



How about this, if you do it I’ll do it!! That way we can both hold each other accountable and not feel so alone lol


----------



## davidnaroth (Dec 16, 2021)

KEM said:


> How about this, if you do it I’ll do it!! That way we can both hold each other accountable and not feel so alone lol


Im down! I just emailed them this morning, not sure when the semesters actually start but Im thinking of starting whenevers first available next year


----------



## joebaggan (Dec 16, 2021)

Berklee Online is massively overpriced. You can learn the same material for far less money in other online courses on the web. Berklee primarily relies on its name to attract customers but IMO there are plenty of better options ( many listed on this forum in other threads ).


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 18, 2021)

joebaggan said:


> Berklee Online is massively overpriced. You can learn the same material for far less money in other online courses on the web. Berklee primarily relies on its name to attract customers but IMO there are plenty of better options ( many listed on this forum in other threads ).


I think it is a smart marketing concept, but "Berklee" is not the same as "Berkely" (University of California). In the beginning Berklee really sucked. I have no idea what the quality is nowadays, so former students of Berklee don't need to respond by telling me how wonderful it is now. In my country there are conservatories of music and universities, but you can go private. Pay more, get less, and you'll never be accepted as a teacher at a conservatory or university.


----------



## RSK (Dec 18, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I think it is a smart marketing concept, but "Berklee" is not the same as "Berkely" (University of California).


Nor need it be. "Berklee" is widely considered one of the top music schools in the world. Google is really useful, try it sometime.


Rowy van Hest said:


> In the beginning Berklee really sucked.


You mean in 1945? Back when WWII was ending?


Rowy van Hest said:


> I have no idea what the quality is nowadays, so former students of Berklee don't need to respond by telling me how wonderful it is now.


This tells me everything I need to know about your opinion on the matter.


----------



## Markrs (Dec 18, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> so former students of Berklee don't need to respond by telling me how wonderful it is now


Really? Surely those that have taken the course are the best places to give their opinion on it, anyone else is just guessing what it is like and it's value.


----------



## icecoolpool (Dec 18, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I think it is a smart marketing concept, but "Berklee" is not the same as "Berkely" (University of California).


----------



## Vik (Dec 18, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I think it is a smart marketing concept, but "Berklee" is not the same as "Berkely" (University of California).


Berklee never tried to compete with Berkeley or mainstream conservatories. They’ve had students like Pat Metheny and Gary Burton, and students like and Keith Jarrett and Mike Stern, the main focus isn’t classical music. 
When I studied at Berklee, we had only two hours of classes daily, but worked many hours a day outside the classrooms - which makes me think that an online course may be a good idea: it’s mainly homework anyway.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Dec 18, 2021)

The free songwriting (lyrics) course was good.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 18, 2021)

For anyone wondering about the name and similarity to Berkley, Berklee came from founder Lawrence Berk's son, Lee Berk. It was created as a jazz alternative to all the classical music schools at the time.

It's hard to comment on Berklee as a whole, the individual departments vary wildly in my experience, and also from year to year. So kind of depends what you are looking for. I think for basic harmony, counterpoint, arranging, orchestration, ear training, etc, you absolutely will not go wrong. BUT, these are things you can find elsewhere, from a book even (does anyone remember books?). For more advanced material that isn't as commonplace, their jazz department is historically good and likely always will be.

I did 3 majors at Berklee, plus performance which is required but not a major. I would grade them:

A+ : jazz composition/arranging
A : performance
C- : film scoring (typically lagging a few years behind, tech-wise)
F : songwriting, a.k.a. let's worship the beatles


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 18, 2021)

Markrs said:


> Really? Surely those that have taken the course are the best places to give their opinion on it, anyone else is just guessing what it is like and it's value.


I'm not surprised about the reactions. It's just as I suspected. Pop, jazz, film music and not a classically trained composer in sight. I don't blame them. This is Vi-Control. It's all about music production. But I had to deal with musicians that needed a good classical training. I told them not to take a course at Berklee but go study at a conservatory or a university.

Of course I was influenced by the fact that I'm an European and studies at a university or conservatory in Europe are not expensive or even free, while the private teachers will cost an arm and a leg. You only take lessons at a private school if you're not welcome at an academy.

That doesn't mean I don't respect the composers who took the popular route. It's just a different world.


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 18, 2021)

chillbot said:


> I did 3 majors at Berklee, plus performance which is required but not a major. I would grade them:
> 
> A+ : jazz composition/arranging
> A : performance
> ...


So I actually chose MP&E due to the Film Scoring department being somewhat outdated at the time I entered Berklee in 2017, and some personal reasons (I found MP&E would focus more on strengthening my weaknesses, and gives more skills to be employable). In late 2018 and 2019 they really started to revitalize the Film Scoring department to be more up to date with current tools and practices, and from more current students and friends it seems they have done a pretty good job in revitalizing the major. I would say that a solid 85-90% of my friends who graduated in Film Scoring all currently are employed in LA, typically either working as composers assistants or working for production houses like Audiomachine, Bleeding Fingers, etc.

Currently, I would say MP&E is the most sought after major at Berklee because the faculty is top notch, the facilities are great, the curriculum is strong, and it has the best track record of students getting solid jobs after graduation. Pretty much everyone I was good friends with that I graduated with is currently employed, and in great positions as well. The faculty really care about helping students post graduation. I have met with a lot of my professors and all have been helpful in getting me some contacts in LA. Can't talk about any yet as I haven't moved yet and accepted a position anywhere (I am moving beginning of January), but I will say that they are all connections I could never dream of having.

Berklee has gone through a lot of changes over the years, and I can only speak from my experience, from my major, and as a recent graduate I think I can give a valuable perspective of how Berklee is today.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 18, 2021)

RSK said:


> Nor need it be. "Berklee" is widely considered one of the top music schools in the world. Google is really useful, try it sometime.
> 
> You mean in 1945? Back when WWII was ending?
> 
> This tells me everything I need to know about your opinion on the matter.


Calm down, or I'll hit you with my cane. Nurse! Nurse! He's doing it again!


----------



## SyMTiK (Dec 18, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> I'm not surprised about the reactions. It's just as I suspected. Pop, jazz, film music and not a classically trained composer in sight. I don't blame them. This is Vi-Control. It's all about music production. But I had to deal with musicians that searched for a good classical training. I told them not to take a course at Berklee but to go study at a conservatory or a university.


I mean, yeah I wouldn't recommend learning classical at a contemporary/jazz focused school haha Berklee is great at what it is, but it is not a conservatory, nor has it claimed to be. I would recommend someone truly looking to get a classical training experience to go to a conservatory as well. I think there is value in either path, they are two very different paths, and I have a lot of respect for those who went the conservatory route.


----------



## chillbot (Dec 18, 2021)

Being there physically (pre-covid of course), Berklee is across the street from the New England Conservatory of Music.. so if you were the industrious type it was easy to draw from both, via collaborations or performances.


----------



## Rowy van Hest (Dec 18, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Being there physically (pre-covid of course), Berklee is across the street from the New England Conservatory of Music.. so if you were the industrious type it was easy to draw from both, via collaborations or performances.


Nah, if you really want to study music composition, you need to go to Europe. Preferably Germany. You could try Russia too, but they only accept students that speak Russian. Pity, because I like the Russians. They do understand classical culture.

Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## youngpokie (Dec 18, 2021)

Rowy van Hest said:


> Pity, because I like the Russians.


I'm really not sure why but I had the distinct impression you liked trolling the most. Oh well.


----------



## paularthur (Dec 18, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> I've been wanting to do more structured learning, specifically in arranging, orchestration, and Berklee Online seems like a good place. Some of the courses seem great but require a Bachelors, wondering if theres a way around this as I've worked as a composer for some cool stuff maybe I can get around it? I looked at the pre-reqs for one of the Bachelor-needing courses and I basically have it just not in a paper form that hangs on my wall.
> 
> Anyways, my original question! If anyones taken any of the courses, did you feel like it was worth it? It seems fairly affordable.


My two cents as a former student of the school: no way around jumping the degree wall that i know of. However, I was able to skip some classes and take some tests without taking the entry-level stuff for some classes.
The material is good and viable, *if you can already write and have some decent daw/production skills.
The teachers add a personal touch, which i think can be cool. They're more traditionalists, less into the modern sound. If that's what you're looking for it's a good fit!
Funny enough, those Orchestration Recipes that one of our fellow VI-Control members has created are very similar to the lesson plans from my days!
All in all, it's a fun but *expensive way to improve and/or refine what you may already know. It's a game of inches imo.
I grew up in the entertainment industry but i still keep in touch with a handful of my former classmates, i would say this is an undervalued addition to the education you get. There are some cool and talented people that i would never have met, and some of my classmates are music $upervisor$ now.


----------



## MusicStudent (Dec 21, 2021)

I took a series of on-line Guitar performance classes back 20 years ago. The material presented was top notch (what else would you expect), the experience was very good. Class weekly assignments ranged from challenging to impossible (for me). Based on my my class mates performance same for many of them. Ya, someone mentioned the cost. It ain't cheap and may be well concidered to be too expensive. But each has a different idea of what too expensive is. I think a lot depends on your level of talent. I learned a lot in the time I took those courses, however, as time went on, I was greatly limited by my own skills (or lack thereof). Looking back I did enjoy the time.


----------



## stevebye (Dec 21, 2021)

I’ve taken 10 Berklee Online classes. They are kind of high priced, but they are very good. If you want structure, which is something that works for me, they are especially good. They have assignments that have due dates. That helps me. The content is very good, but be aware that there is no book. When the class is over, if you haven’t captured the content by writing the webpage to a PDF, you will not have any lasting content.

For the people talking about Berkley versus Berklee, Berklee College of music in Boston is probably the number one college for jazz and Pop music. Regarding prerequisites, the graduate courses, which have only existed in the last year or two, require you to have a degree, but the other classes you can take without a degree. They suggest skills that are required, but there is no testing. I took the Orchestration 1 class when I had no skills a DAW or in Sibelius. I had to work my ass off because if it, but it worked out great. If you look for free stuff on the web that’s good, it exists, but it requires tons of looking and some experience to separate the few good from the many bad sources. If you don’t know quite a lot already, how do you tell the good from the bad.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Dec 26, 2021)

I think as others have said, the curriculum is sound, but overpriced. You could pay far less for just the same information in a number of private online courses. Berklee’s online strength is its structure and the instructors, when you get a really good one. What you you lose, compared to being on campus, is the interaction with other people in your same field at your same level. While the peers in the online courses are generally nice folks, it can often feel like amateur hour because a lot of people are in it as a hobby.

If you’re hoping these courses will open up doors for you, probably not. The socializing aspect is not great. If you want to have structure to learn new skills, it’s hard to fail there. It’s value by price depends completely on what you take away from it.


----------



## Agnus Dei (Dec 29, 2021)

It's not necessarily the college, (although I went to excellent ones) you need a good teacher and are willing to practice practice and more practice. Then you'll get to be where you wanna go. I studied in LA and Europe but it was my piano teacher who taught me how to become a performer and interpret harmonies, my Harmony/Theory professors who taught me about orchestration etc. Whether you go online or off, you will need someone there to actually work with you. There are no shortcuts in music. Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 29, 2021)

chillbot said:


> ...I would grade them:
> 
> A+ : jazz composition/arranging
> A : performance
> ...



I went the conservatory route and I have to say my experience was pretty similar, though. Especially when it comes to The Beatles. When I read that, I went 'yup - check!'.  

Having said that, my teachers were all fantastic and I had the best time. What also made it worth going were all the different programs and collaborations with other schools, orchestras and institutes. They forced you to get out of your own little bubble every now and then - it was great.


----------



## waveheavy (Jan 5, 2022)

I took some Berklee online courses several years ago. I have a Specialist Certificate in Orchestration for Film and TV. At the time the certificate required 2 courses in orchestration, and 1 in film scoring. My instructor for Orchestration 1 was a pro working in the industry, and mainly a composer for music libraries. My instructor for Orchestration 2 was an orchestral composer who played electric guitar with the orchestra, and he had a composer residence somewhere in California; he was a very demanding instructor for orchestration. The instructor for Film scoring was a working LA composer (Ben Newhouse), and had movie and TV credits. So it appears Berklee concentrates on hiring working professionals to teach a lot of their courses. That aspect means Berklee is up to date with the industry. So any idea of courses being out of date is a myth.

My certificate did not include study in music composition. I learned that from Peter Alexander's freshman and softmore harmony books, (and years of music study earlier while playing guitar). That was more than enough to qualify me to take the Berklee classes. 

Don't pay attention to those who think you have to go to a conservatory to learn music composition. And why would anyone today with all the job competition want to sound like Mozart or Beethoven? It's already been done, and anybody can study their scores and learn to write like them, so there's too many sound-a-likes in the field today. That's what study at a conservatory will get you, teach you how to be a copycat and do what everyone else is already doing. How will you be set apart?


----------



## KEM (Jan 5, 2022)

waveheavy said:


> I took some Berklee online courses several years ago. I have a Specialist Certificate in Orchestration for Film and TV. At the time the certificate required 2 courses in orchestration, and 1 in film scoring. My instructor for Orchestration 1 was a pro working in the industry, and mainly a composer for music libraries. My instructor for Orchestration 2 was an orchestral composer who played electric guitar with the orchestra, and he had a composer residence somewhere in California; he was a very demanding instructor for orchestration. The instructor for Film scoring was a working LA composer (Ben Newhouse), and had movie and TV credits. So it appears Berklee concentrates on hiring working professionals to teach a lot of their courses. That aspect means Berklee is up to date with the industry. So any idea of courses being out of date is a myth.
> 
> My certificate did not include study in music composition. I learned that from Peter Alexander's freshman and softmore harmony books, (and years of music study earlier while playing guitar). That was more than enough to qualify me to take the Berklee classes.
> 
> Don't pay attention to those who think you have to go to a conservatory to learn music composition. And why would anyone today with all the job competition want to sound like Mozart or Beethoven? It's already been done, and anybody can study their scores and learn to write like them, so there's too many sound-a-likes in the field today. That's what study at a conservatory will get you, teach you how to be a copycat and do what everyone else is already doing. How will you be set apart?



Not trying to start an argument or say you’re wrong, but let’s be real with each other… just because someone’s currently a working composer doesn’t mean their music is up to date, I can think of a few examples


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm starting the Orchestration 1 class this coming Monday, same one as @RSK. I'm doing it because being in my late 50s and a full time job, I need the discipline of the course to make me work on the assignments _with a deadline_, otherwise I'll float along like a styrofoam cup drifting and bobbing down the river (ahem... the last few years!). The price is a plus for me, lay out that much and you'd better fully participate! By the end of 12 weeks I'll have SOMETHING written and then I'll probably dive into my Thinkspace courses head first, just need the fuse lit.

Last year I did the three courses needed for Live Sound and Mixing Certificate. I've been doing live sound since 1979 but only self taught. I soaked those three courses up because holes were filled and the ear training drills were DIFFICULT and I'm so glad I survived. Last teacher I had was a bit older than me and knew everyone in the business... we probably spent way too much time on the zoom calls talking about what we were doing with live sound 40 years ago. But that certificate was worth the 4 grand, especially the extensive time the teacher would analyze my mixes and keep guiding me each week. By the end of the 9 months, I am WAY better at the thing I've done for decades. It's all about the instructor regardless of the school.

4 Grand for a live certificate does sound like a lot (yay cashing out vacation hours), but I got $400 back in taxes, 40% off everything at OT and got to complete my wish list, 40% off VSL to upgrade CFX and get 280VC full, $100 off the new iPad PLUS free AirPods, $100 off this Orchestration course for completing a certificate, a HUGE discount on the FabFilter plugins I wanted, Student price on Dorico, and even 10% off anything I buy for my wife at LL Bean. I know there's more... student discounts are quite nice. All of the things above I would have gotten anyway. I'm just pointing this out because nearly half of the tuition was returned or credited with those other things and the courses were REALLY good... I don't know how the young kids survived, a lot was pretty extensive and I only knew it from experience. I'm ready for the Orchestration class, and for what I need it for, price is well worth it. If you are more disciplined than me (98% of planet earth) then go the didactic (self-taught) route, save your money and have a blast!


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks for your feedback @PaulieDC 

I ever wondered how I could follow a tuition while having a (very demanding) fulltime job, in my late 40’s.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jan 6, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Thanks for your feedback @PaulieDC
> 
> I ever wondered how I could follow a tuition while having a (very demanding) fulltime job, in my late 40’s.


If I was single it would be tough because I'd still have to manage my house, cook dinner, etc. But my wife of almost 25 years is my best friend as well, and she does a LOT just so I can concentrate on the class after dinner. Even fusses at me, "get to your desk and get your homework going!". 

Honestly, that's how I was able to pull it off last year, she was so awesome.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 6, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> If I was single it would be tough because I'd still have to manage my house, cook dinner, etc. But my wife of almost 25 years is my best friend as well, and she does a LOT just so I can concentrate on the class after dinner. Even fusses at me, "get to your desk and get your homework going!".
> 
> Honestly, that's how I was able to pull it off last year, she was so awesome.


Sounds like a keeper, Paulie!


----------



## waveheavy (Jan 6, 2022)

KEM said:


> Not trying to start an argument or say you’re wrong, but let’s be real with each other… just because someone’s currently a working composer doesn’t mean their music is up to date, I can think of a few examples


Yeah, that is trying to start an argument. What makes Berklee different is the use of 'working' professionals instead of academics, even though they have those too in some courses. Using the 'up to date' idea as an argument is a red herring.


----------



## RSK (Jan 6, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Thanks for your feedback @PaulieDC
> 
> I ever wondered how I could follow a tuition while having a (very demanding) fulltime job, in my late 40’s.


It's not as hard as you might think


----------



## KEM (Jan 6, 2022)

waveheavy said:


> Yeah, that is trying to start an argument. What makes Berklee different is the use of 'working' professionals instead of academics, even though they have those too in some courses. Using the 'up to date' idea as an argument is a red herring.



Not an argument, a discussion!!


----------



## Agnus Dei (Jan 13, 2022)

KEM said:


> Not trying to start an argument or say you’re wrong, but let’s be real with each other… just because someone’s currently a working composer doesn’t mean their music is up to date, I can think of a few examples


A lot of work in the business is based on who you know, not necessarily on what you know. One needs to be a bit "lucky" also to make it - be in the right place at the right time. Talent alone won't get you the job, but if you keep knocking on doors, eventually one will open for you. A famous composer once told me that after 12 years of hard slog, he became an overnight success. In other words, we make our own luck too.


----------



## KEM (Jan 13, 2022)

Agnus Dei said:


> A lot of work in the business is based on who you know, not necessarily on what you know. One needs to be a bit "lucky" also to make it - be in the right place at the right time. Talent alone won't get you the job, but if you keep knocking on doors, eventually one will open for you. A famous composer once told me that after 12 years of hard slog, he became an overnight success. In other words, we make our own luck too.



Absolutely true, that’s why I’ve always put a big emphasis on networking myself, of course I want to learn as much as possible about music itself, but if I don’t know anybody that can help put me in a position to succeed with that knowledge what’s the point?


----------



## marcus3 (Feb 18, 2022)

So, your telling me Berklee, aims for popular, soundtracks and jazz. That explains why I had a hard time finding more classical composition classes when I attended online. Haha I went for a Professional certificate.


----------



## waveheavy (Apr 15, 2022)

marcus3 said:


> So, your telling me Berklee, aims for popular, soundtracks and jazz. That explains why I had a hard time finding more classical composition classes when I attended online. Haha I went for a Professional certificate.


Berklee (Boston) was never intended to be a Classical conservatory type of school. It was one of the first music schools in the U.S. to offer a Jazz curriculum. Thus it is one of the big schools for Jazz in the U.S. (with University of Miami, University of North Texas, USC, etc.). If you want a Classical music education, think Juilliard, or Eastman School, or Oberlin conservatory, Curtis Institute, etc.

I have a Specialist Certificate in Orchestration for Film and TV from Berklee, and I had one instructor who was a guitarist that composed a lot for TV, and another instructor that was a composer in residence for a California orchestra, and a guitarist for a concert orchestra, and he wrote 'for' orchestra, and another instructor who was a Hollywood composer for film and TV who was a grad from Eastman School of Music. In all... 3 courses, we covered composition techniques in scores of major classical composers like Beetoven, Mozart, Chopin, Wagner, Shostakovich, Stravinsky, Mahler, Mussorgsky, and even Gustav Holst, and modern film composers like John Williams, Thomas Newman, Alexandre Desplat, Alan Silvestri, etc. And those courses were not even meant to be real 'composition' type classes.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 16, 2022)

waveheavy said:


> I took some Berklee online courses several years ago. I have a Specialist Certificate in Orchestration for Film and TV. At the time the certificate required 2 courses in orchestration, and 1 in film scoring. My instructor for Orchestration 1 was a pro working in the industry, and mainly a composer for music libraries. My instructor for Orchestration 2 was an orchestral composer who played electric guitar with the orchestra, and he had a composer residence somewhere in California; he was a very demanding instructor for orchestration. The instructor for Film scoring was a working LA composer (Ben Newhouse), and had movie and TV credits. So it appears Berklee concentrates on hiring working professionals to teach a lot of their courses. That aspect means Berklee is up to date with the industry. So any idea of courses being out of date is a myth.
> 
> My certificate did not include study in music composition. I learned that from Peter Alexander's freshman and softmore harmony books, (and years of music study earlier while playing guitar). That was more than enough to qualify me to take the Berklee classes.
> 
> Don't pay attention to those who think you have to go to a conservatory to learn music composition. And why would anyone today with all the job competition want to sound like Mozart or Beethoven? It's already been done, and anybody can study their scores and learn to write like them, so there's too many sound-a-likes in the field today. That's what study at a conservatory will get you, teach you how to be a copycat and do what everyone else is already doing. How will you be set apart?


How did you find Ben Newhouse as an instructor? Seems he is still teaching a number of their courses around orchestration and film music. Are there courses self-paced or it seems you have to stick to a certain schedule / attend online classes at a particular time?


----------



## waveheavy (Apr 17, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How did you find Ben Newhouse as an instructor? Seems he is still teaching a number of their courses around orchestration and film music. Are there courses self-paced or it seems you have to stick to a certain schedule / attend online classes at a particular time?


Ben is a good instructor, I had him for the final course about writing for film and TV. He taught a lot of theme writing used in modern composition for film and TV. He gave us short copyrighted film clips of popular films to write short themes to. We covered a different theme each week, had to write a short 1-2 minute theme example at the end of each week also, so it was pretty fast paced for me, since I was doing a full time job with overtime.


----------



## marcus3 (Apr 22, 2022)

For classical Music I further my education online at take lessons, the other colleges were way to far for me get to. However I did study some interesting topics at Berklee, like History of Music in Western Civilization 1. Creative writing, Art History, Orchestration 1 and Finale. 

I actually had Film/Tv composition picked as my final class with Newhouse. During Orchestration class 
though I found my PC could not handle the demands of VSTs like EASTWEST Symphonic Gold. Haha
To finish Orchestration I had to switch to GPO4 (should had bought instead) but after all the crashing 
I did not want go through that again. However I don't regret learning extra Finale basics, it help learn
how to use the software for publishing pro scores.


----------



## renaldafeen (Apr 26, 2022)

davidnaroth said:


> Im down! I just emailed them this morning, not sure when the semesters actually start but Im thinking of starting whenevers first available next year


Hey! Just curious whether you and KEM made good on your pact. BerkleeOnline is in its fourth week of the current semester - did you end up enrolling?

I completed two BerkleeOnline Master Certificates back in 2011 - _Theory, Harmony & Ear Training_ and _Arranging and Orchestration_. 18 courses in all. They've restructured pretty much everything and jacked up tuition by around 40% since that time, but to the extent that it's useful (and that I can recall any given aspect), you can AMA.


----------

